# Where to buy single dose Lyme vaccine?



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get the single doses of the Lyme vaccine? I have only been able to find it in 10-25 doses ranging from $120-$300. I would have just had my vet do it but he was out today and said he wouldn't have it for a week or so plus it's over a half-hour each way so it's not exactly convenient. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

J. Walker said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the single doses of the Lyme vaccine? I have only been able to find it in 10-25 doses ranging from $120-$300. I would have just had my vet do it but he was out today and said he wouldn't have it for a week or so plus it's over a half-hour each way so it's not exactly convenient. Thanks in advance.


If you're in a heavy Lymes area, try the new vaccine. just have your vet mail it to you. I haven't seen it yet in any of the supply houses, and I haven't seen single dose Lymes. YOu can get single dose bordatella easily. 

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=41909&highlight=Lymes+vaccine

The company is really standing behind it. If you give the 2 shots, as if they never had been vaccinated, they will pay $2500 towards the treatment of Lymes. If you give only one annually, they will pay $1250.... 

Talk about stepping up to the plate. 

I've given my dogs this new vaccine.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Check www.drsfosterandsmith.com they usually have single doses of different things. Farm stores sometimes have them as well. www.valleyvetsupply.com


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

1st retriever said:


> Check www.drsfosterandsmith.com they usually have single doses of different things. Farm stores sometimes have them as well. www.valleyvetsupply.com


Foster & Smith was one of the places I checked. A 10 dose vial is $130 while Valley Vet is $120. I guess I may just have the vet get a couple of doses for me if he'll do that. Some say the vaccine isn't necessary in Tennessee but I personally know two people who have contracted Lyme disease here. Thanks.


----------



## RemisGunner (Nov 28, 2006)

Do you have any dog buddies that are in the same boat? Maybe you could all get together and get a 10 dose order and split it? Good luck.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

The only single dose vaccines I have seen are LymeVax in lots of 25. I don't use LymeVax, I used Prolyme and will wait for the new Lymes to be available because of less reactions. Unless you want to spend the money for the 10 dose I would go to your veterinarian for this vaccine.


----------

